

A hole in Sandy Hook reporting – psychiatric medication - pebb
http://www.wnd.com/2013/01/the-giant-gaping-hole-in-sandy-hook-reporting/

======
gklitt
I think this would have been a stronger article if it had addressed the
counterpoint that was floating around in my head the entire time I was reading
this: correlation doesn't equal causation.

While this phrase has become somewhat cliche, this is a perfect example of a
case where it is important to remember the principle. Considering the types of
disease that these medicines are meant to treat, I think it's pretty obvious
that some, if not all, of the "side effects" mentioned could just be symptoms
of the underlying disease, which were apparently not effectively treated by
the medicine. But this is quite different from saying that the medicines
themselves actually _caused_ the symptoms.

Of course the article could end up being totally right. It was just poorly
argued in my opinion because it failed to address this point that any
reasonable reader would consider.

~~~
fractalcat
Yeah, there's a reason the article doesn't present any actual evidence for its
claims. I'm sure that the author believes what he is saying, but no,
statistics doesn't work that way. The article should be cut out and stuck in
an undergrad psychology textbook under 'confirmation bias'.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Now HN is carrying stories from World Nut Daily? Gimme a frickin break.

